
Why the federal government can't study gun violence - ourmandave
http://abcnews.go.com/US/federal-government-study-gun-violence/story?id=50300379
======
kp1
This one?
[https://www.nap.edu/read/18319/chapter/1](https://www.nap.edu/read/18319/chapter/1)

